# 3D Home Architect® Design Suite Deluxe 6 نسخه كامله..روابط حصريه شغاااله



## مهندس ديكور مصرى (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


Whether you’re building your dream home from scratch, remodeling or
landscaping, 3D Home Architect® Design Suite Deluxe 6 delivers just
what you need every step of the way. Combining easy-to-use creative
tools with professional-grade design capabilities, it's the essential
starting point for any serious home project.

البرنامج قديم في مجال التصميم المعماري...ومن الاسم يمكنك ان تعرف وظيفته...
لقد بحثت عن البرنامج في النت كثيرا.. لكن للاسف لم اعثر على اي رابط شغال...
وبعد الحصول عليه من احد الاصدقاء...
قررت رفعه اليكم...لكي يستفيد الجميع....

من مميزاته رسم المنظور في نفس الوقت الذي يتم فيه المسقط الافقي في المشروع بالاظافه الى اختيار انواع الخامات والتشطيبات المراد عملها داخل المشروع سواء كانت 
Interior Design و Exterior Design
مع عمل Rendering للقطه المنظوريه وبذلك يتم استخراج الواجهات منها مباشرة دون الحاجه الى رسم الواجهات مره اخرى...
ووظائف اخرى...

عند تشغيل البرنامج ستظهر لك شاشه تعليميه يمكنك اختيارها لمعرفة المزيد عن استخدام البرنامج..كما في الصوره



النسخه كااامله لاتحتاج الى كراك او سيريال

حجم الملف المضغوط 168 ميجابايت...بعد فك الضغط 195 ميجابايت

تحميل البرنامج كااااملا
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8FFPFLKG
الحجم:168 ميجابايت

او حمل البرنامج مقسم الى 4 اجزاء
part1
http://rapidshare.de/files/8284693/....part1.rar.html

part2
http://d.turboupload.com/d/177391/3....part2.rar.html

Part3
http://rapidshare.de/files/8332197/....part3.rar.html

Part4
http://d.turboupload.com/d/179048/3....part4.rar.html

باسورد فك الملف المضغوط بالمرفقات

اتمنى من الاخوه المهندسين الذين استخدموا البرنامج او لديهم فكره عنه...ابداء الراي والملاحظات لكي يستفيد الجميع
:31: منقول:31:


----------



## العرابي (9 أبريل 2006)

اخوي الرابط الذي يتم تحميل منه البرنامج كاملا محجوب على السعوديين

ياليت تعطينا رابط بديل
وشكرا


----------



## nassirr (17 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة هنالك خلط في برنامج اسمه 


3d Home Architect Design 6
و برنامج اخر وهو اكبر و اشمل وبه امكانات كبيرة واسمه

3d Home Archetct Design [mark="ff0000"]suite[/mark] 6

و لكن للاسف البرنامج المعروض هو الاول وليس الثاني


----------



## محمد ماهر المهندس (7 يوليو 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssss Alot


----------



## mahmoud_saladin (26 أغسطس 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssss Alot


----------



## أبو زياد (27 أغسطس 2008)

العرابي قال:


> اخوي الرابط الذي يتم تحميل منه البرنامج كاملا محجوب على السعوديين
> 
> ياليت تعطينا رابط بديل
> وشكرا



أضم صوتي لصوت أخي العرابي
مع الشكر


----------



## عادل ابولائحة (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم البرنامج انا مشتغل عليه وهو من اسهل واروع البرامج واظهار الفكرة المسقط بسيطة جدا


----------



## zmsa (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## midy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ياجماعة الاركيكاد اسهل واسرع ونتائجه ممتازة وهو البرنامج المعمارى سواء داخلى وخارجى والرندر رائع ادخلوا على موقع الاركيكاد لتروا ماهو جديد www.graphisoft.com
وملحق به برنامج الارتلانتس artlantis
للرندر الواقعى والاظهار الكامل والاسكتشات


----------



## zmsa (9 أكتوبر 2008)

يا صاحبي ممكن باسورد فك الضغط؟؟!


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي المهندس 
ممكن ترسلي الباسورد لفك الضغط لان المرفقات ماهي ظاهره


----------



## البحار المشاكس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اخى اين المرفقات*

والله لقد إرهقت من البحث على هذا البرنامج وكلما وجته لا بد ان يظهر فيه مشكله 
ارجو من الاخوه باسورد فك الضغط


----------



## ahmad_ahmad (8 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad_ahmad (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن بلسوورد فك الضغط 
واكون مشكور كتير


----------



## تمبيزة (9 يناير 2010)

* باسوورد فك الضغط *: Team_OSAMA 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ussamamostafa (30 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت فين الباسوورد


----------



## alelbait (28 أبريل 2010)

مشششششششششششككوووورررررررررررررر


----------



## خالداسماعيل (30 أبريل 2010)

*Thanksssssssssssssss Alot*


----------



## youssef negm (29 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## youssef negm (29 مايو 2010)

هي فين المرفقات


----------



## youssef negm (29 مايو 2010)

الباس غلط


----------



## ابو صلاح احمد (8 أبريل 2011)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سميرالسلطاني (13 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ghurz (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## hawkar1 (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hafeznor (2 يناير 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اللينكات مش شغاله


----------

